
Can IMDb’s Ranking System Be Trusted? - mxfh
https://features.wearemel.com/can-anyone-trust-a-ranking-system-where-the-shawshank-redemption-is-number-one-45f1e1b507d4#.7ynqaxdeh
======
tzs
> As you can see, these voters — the ones that manage to break through the
> algorithm — are overwhelmingly male and between the ages of 18 and 29.

Males rated the movie 9.3, females rated it 9.2. That's close enough that
there being more males than females is irrelevant.

> It’s also interesting to note that the breakdown is mostly international,
> and these high-scoring movies seem like what you might be into if you were
> perhaps, a young person in South America or the Middle East who was trying
> hard to show that you had “good” American taste.

US users rated the movie 9.3, non-US users rated it 9.2, so as with
male/female this is insignificant (and if it was significant it is in the
wrong direction for the author's point as the international users rated the
movie lower).

~~~
albedoa
> Males rated the movie 9.3, females rated it 9.2. That's close enough that
> there being more males than females is irrelevant.

That's not the point the author is making at all. His point is the exact
sentence you quoted.

 _Of course_ the highest ranking movie is going to be equally favored by males
and females. You should expect that for it to be ranked above all others.

If you require seeing numbers that "look different" to understand, check
farther down the list.

------
smashu
I know people who wouldn't watch a movie if it has an IMDB ranking of less
than 7. LOL

